# And here, my friends, is Sylvia



## Dan Murphy

<bgsound src="http://dmurphycfp.tripod.com/circle.wav" loop="-1">
<p><b>I asked Sylvia's SO, Dan, (good name, Dan) if he would send me some
pictures of Sylvia so we could know her better.  Syl had sent me one many
months ago, but I was unable to find it on my pc.  Sylvia is a very pretty
woman whom I will dearly miss.  Here, my friends, is our departed friend,
Sylvia.  Love ya, Syl.</b> </p>
<p><b><img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/sylvia/2a.jpg" width="650" height="400"></b></p>
<p><b>This is a picture of Sylvia and Dan.  They were together for 4 1/2
years, Sylvia was ill for 3 1/2.  According to Canadian law, they actually
were common law married.  I have talked quite a few times over the months
to Dan also, again first on ICQ, then on the phone in recent months.  He
has been a stalwart rock of support to Sylvia all along.  He apologized for
the shadow here on Syl.</b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/sylvia/2aa.jpg" width="590" height="487"></b></p>
<p><b>This picture is of Sylvia, Nick, and Dan's DD, Emma.</b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/sylvia/2aaa.jpg" width="323" height="487"></b></p>
<p><b>What a great picture of a great lady!!!!  This picture was taken
about 6 months before Sylvia was diagnosed with breast cancer.  </b></p>
<p><b>Sylvia loved the outdoors and animals.<img border="0" src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/family/kitty.gif" width="19" height="18">  She was especially fond of
otters.</b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/sylvia/2bb.jpg" width="650" height="480"></b></p>
<p><b>So tough to look at.<img border="0" src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/family/frown.gif" width="15" height="15"> 
This one also was taken shortly before she was diagnosed.  </b></p>
<p><b>What a great picture of Sylvia and little Nick.</b></p>
<p><b><img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/sylvia/2c.jpg" width="567" height="487"></b></p>
<p><b>This picture is of Nick on the left, Dan's DD's, Emma, behind Nick and Ava,
to his left, and Jamie, one of Sylvia's cousins. </b></p>
<p><b>That ice cream sure looks good.<img border="0" src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/family/icescream.gif" align="texttop" width="18" height="48">

I hope to have a few more later in the week.  Thanks, Dan, for sharing Sylvia with her DIS family.  We will miss her dearly.</b></p>
<p> </p>


----------



## DonnaS

Thank you so much for posting these Dan and thanks to Sylvia's Dan for sharing them.  

Sylvia looks so happy in all of these photos and that's how we should remember her, I think.

Thanks again!


----------



## cotye

Thank you for these wonderful pictures Dan. It's great to Sylvia at her prime. She really is a magnificent person. I know I'll continue to miss her greatly.


----------



## bsnyder

To both Dans, thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures with us.

I am at a loss for words right now....


----------



## BobBrazeal

How kind of him to share these with us. Thank you for posting them Dan.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

::::sigh::::

Thank you, Dan.


----------



## dancergirl

Thanks for the great pics Dan. SHe will truley be missed!


----------



## Janet2k

Thank you for posting the photos of Sylvia.  My heart bleeds for her family.  God Bless them and Sylvia too.


----------



## Maray

My sincere sympathies to Sylvia's Dan and for being so kind to share these with us during what must be an extremely  hard time for him.
We are glad Sylvia's suffering is over,but so sad and angry that she had to go thru this at all.
   A special light in our lives has gone out.
We will miss her dearly.

And Thank you Dan Murphy,as always, friend. 
I like the blonde fishing picture best as that is what I expected her to look like.
Having seen pictures of Nick in the past ,I figured he got his good looks from his Mom.
Now I can picture her smiling.
It helps ease the pain in my heart.

Hugs, Marilyn


----------



## KimRaye

Thank you, Dan.  I've been "gone" in WDW for a week now but, Routeman Dan was the 1st to inform me of our loss and I'm really saddened by this, my 1st night home!    I truly feel for her son and Her Dan and Dan's child as well!  They will ALL miss her greatly, as will we!


----------



## NHMickey

Thank you for sharing these Dan....  Both of you.


----------



## THE RAT

Thank you Dan  For the pictures. Looking at the picture put a tear in my eye I fell so sad for her family.


----------



## snoopy

I knew she would be beautiful.

Oh, this is so incredibly heartbreaking.


----------



## amid chaos

Thanks Dan and Dan for sharing a bit of Sylvia with us.


----------



## Boots

They are beautiful!  Thanks to her SO for sharing them with us!


----------



## betz

It is so hard to see those beautiful pictures and not feel the love betwen Sylvia and Nick.

Such a beautiful lady. Dan her SO is to be honored for all his strength, love and support. Nick is so lucky to know him.

We really have to work harder for cure and prevention - it just tears my heart out that this disease is taking so many mothers from their young families.


----------



## RoutemanDan

<i>Thank you Dan and Dan for sharing these with us.It's nice to see Sylvia smiling.</i>


----------



## gina2000

Thank you Dan, for sharing these pictures.

The only question I have is <i>WHY does this have to happen?</i>  Such a beautiful woman struck down in the prime of her life.  Life is so unfair.


----------



## Leota

Thank you, both Dans, it was really so nice to picture her smiling & happy. That is how I want to remember her.... What a beautiful woman, inside & out......she will be so missed......


----------



## LucyStorm

Thank you both Dans.

Sylvia looked as beautiful in person as she was in spirit. May we never forget the lessons she has taught us.

Bonnie


----------



## CindyAnn

Dan Murphy - As always, you think of things to help others.  Thank you for letting us see some pictures of Sylvia where she is enjoying some special times with her son Nick and Dan.


----------



## Patrick IL.

Thank you Dan- I feel I know her better now through these pictures-still heartbreaking- but her smiles are incredible- a source of inspiration for all of us I think-


----------



## huckster

thanks dan what a beautiful woman,


----------



## NurseKim

Thank you for sharing.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Mamu

Thanks Dan. Although they brought tears to my eyes. I am so glad to see pictures of Sylvia. Everytime I walk down my garden path I will see Sylvia smiling back at me.

I don't know if you have read the garden thread. We have all added a new plant to our gardens in memory of Sylvia. It has given us all a very warm feeling to know Sylvia is with us as we garden.


----------



## Serena

Thank you.


----------



## Beanie

Thank you Dan for sharing these pictures of Sylvia with us...The picture of Sylvia holding Nick close to her, did me in...the tears are still falling...


----------



## pumba

woman.....


----------



## DopeyRN

As always I love to have a pic to put to a name...this one hurt to look at though. Thanks Dan for bringing her to us....


----------



## Blondie

Seeing these pictures of a lovely woman who was so full of life and love puts it all in perspective; our time here is so precious, and so short.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

Dan - thank you for sharing the pictures of Sylvia. A beautiful lady.


----------



## oldkicker

Thank you Dan and Dan.  

I'll keep that picture of Sylvia in the boat, smiling in my mind's eye when I think of her.


----------



## Beverly Lynn

Does anybody know how Nick is doing now?


----------



## December99

Please forgive me if I'm wrong but when she first became a mod...wasn't there a pic of her under the "Meet the Moderators"? I thought I remember seeing a pic of her and the two dogs at one time!!! Maybe it was just we were all posting pics one day. She is a beautiful woman, in more ways than one...and Nick will be a very handsome man!!! (Well, he is already) Thanks for sharing Dan!!


----------



## Barb

Thank you, Dan,for sharing Sylvia with us one last time.  And, thank you, Dan Murphy, for posting these so we can see what a truly beautiful person she was.


----------



## Goofball

Thanks for sharing these happy pictures with us.


----------



## glo

Thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures with us Dan. Sylvia was as beautiful on the outside as she was on the inside. A wonderful person all around.


----------



## luvdsny

Thanks Dan.  Her physical beauty matches her inner beauty...never having seen pics of her before I can tell you that she is everything and more that I pictured.

Thanks Dan and Dan for sharing these with us.

So sad.  So very, very sad.


----------



## bfeller

Another thank you to Dan for posting the pictures of Sylvia.  Such a nice person to have lived such a short time.


----------



## Buckalew

Thanks, Dan M. and Dan. 
She was truly beautiful and I will treasure these pics in my memory forever.


----------



## newHere

I thought when I clicked on the link that the pictures would make me sad. But they didn't.

All of those pictures radiate love and family and good times.

I know through e-mails with Sylvia, that she had a very strong support system around her. Support that will be extended to Nick.

So I am happy that Nick has so much love and family around him.

Thank you Dans for sharing.


----------



## skuttle

Thanks to both Dans for sharing those wonderful pictures!


----------



## Tinkbell

A beautiful lady.......... We love ya Sylvia.


----------



## Pooh93

What a beautiful person....Thanks to both Dan's for sharing.  Can't even imagine what he and the rest of her family are going through.


----------



## EROS

Such beauty, such love, such caring, such tenderness.......... and then the candle is snuffed out. Gina is right; life is indeed so unfair. Looking at these pictures, I experience more anger than sadness. The "Divine" order of things is askew; FAITH doesn't begin to explain the reasons for this poor woman's death.


----------



## WDWfanatic288

Thanks Dan for posting!!!
Shes a very beuatiful lady...Ill continue to pray for her family.


----------



## SonjaB

It took me until just now to be able to look....I knew she'd be beautiful, too, you could see that in Nick.  The one of her holding him close is heartbreaking, brought tears to my eyes all over again.  She had such a radiant personality and she was such fun to play with.  

They say the personality of a child is ingrained by the time they are 6 years old.  Sylvia got to finish laying the groundwork, she molded the man he will become.


----------



## julie_yet

Thank you for posting those pictures Dan.  I'm trying to think of something even remotely coherent to say but I really don't know what to say.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Thank you to both Dans for sharing these wonderful photos of Sylvia and family with us.  They were very touching.


----------



## BambiTamby

They are all so beautiful!

Thanks for posting these pics!

Sylvia is as beautiful as I'd imagined!


----------



## catsrule

Great Pictures! Obviously, she was beautiful inside and outside!


----------



## tiggerlover

Thank you for sharing yet another part of Sylvia with us all.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Gee, I have looked at these pictures probably 10 times since I posted them, with the same results each time.   She was a very special lady.


----------



## Felicia

Syliva was a beautiful woman both inside and out.  She will be missed.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just bumping up for those who may have missed last week's news regarding our friend, Sylvia, and are logging in for the first time in a few days here on Monday morning.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## JorJor

Oh, I'm so sad again....the tears are streaming!
Thank you Dan for posting those pictures of our dear Sylvia....She's so beautiful...and little Nick...What a gem. Let's not forget them in our prayers!!!! And I will surely say a prayer for her SO, Dan...he must be so heartbroken too. God bless them all!


----------



## dizneenut

Thanks to both Dan's for sharing these. What a lovely lady!!


----------



## luvstiggertoo

Thank you to both Dan's.
She was beautiful.
What a shame to lose someone so young with so much to live for.
God bless you all.


----------



## Robinrs

I agree, these were hard to look at.. but I'm glad I did.

Thanks, Dan....


----------



## Cindy B

Oh my, there is no words for this...

How incredible, and just a little glimpse still makes my heart heavy.....

Dan, thank you, for making the prayers and support more personal.


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------

